# Advice on upgrade / change in camera.



## robinhood_1984 (Apr 26, 2020)

I've had a Sony A6000 for a little over two years now and I'd like to step things up a bit more and move away from just the 16-50mm and 55-210mm kit lenses.

I suppose the easiest and potentially cheapest option would be to invest in new E mount lenses for my current body, but I have to admit, that I find the A6000 body and as a result, all 6000 series bodies absolutely uninspiring and ergonomically frustrating so I've been tempted to start again with another body altogether, especially as I'm not invested into the E mount system in any meaningful way.

My main use for my camera is transport photography, primarily trucks moving at speed on the highway, either from the roadside or from overpasses etc, and while my A6000 and the 55-210 lens, which is what I usually use, functions fairly adequately for this task, I really wouldn't want to tolerate an inferior AF just for the privilege of better body ergonomics. For example, I love the look of the Panasonic G9 but I then read that some consider its AF system to be lacking for fast moving objects, especially if those objects are moving towards the camera, which a moving vehicle would be. Plus my other main use for my camera is family photography, of the kids etc and want to get more involved with decent higher aperture lenses for portraits and the like and I'm not sure how a MFT system would handle my needs, especially as I'd want whatever I potentially moved to to surpass the quality of my A6000, rather than just match the A6000 or heaven forbid fall short.

Apart from the G9, I've also been considering either the Fujifilm XT3 or XH1, I prefer the ergonomics of the XH1 with the deeper grip etc but it seems to be pretty dead now as new stock with all the focus on the XT3 and the imminent XT4.

I've considered a full frame Sony A7iii but I'm not sure how pleased I would be handling and using that camera if I'm so unimpressed with the handling of the A6000. Though I'm sure the quality of the photos would be just fine. Decent high aperture lenses for full frame do seem to be very expensive too, especially with longer zoom lenses etc so there'd be little point in buying a body and then being unable to afford the sort of lenses that I'd want. I certainly don't want to be stuck in a situation of being body rich and lens poor for a prolonged period until I can afford to add a decent lens or two.

Perhaps I'm just being silly and putting too much importance on the looks and ergonomics of the body? 

Either way, my budget would be round about $2000-2500CAD for the body and ideally one decent lens in the 50-200ish mark, even if I buy the lens second hand separately. I could go over $2500 if there is something obviously better and a significant upgrade if its slightly over that price. I'd prefer to stick with mirrorless as that's what I know and I'm more comfortable with but wouldn't be totally against a DSLR if there was a significant advantage to one over mirrorless cameras in my price range.

Any ideas or opinions are most appreciated.


----------



## Designer (Apr 26, 2020)

robinhood_1984 said:


> ..fast moving objects, especially if those objects are moving towards the camera, which a moving vehicle would be. Plus my other main use for my camera is family photography, of the kids etc and want to get more involved with decent higher aperture lenses for portraits and the like ..Any ideas or opinions are most appreciated.


Most people will suggest the type, make, and model of system that they themselves use, so get ready for some variety in our suggestions.  

I recommend a Nikon DSLR. (at the enthusiast level) Also, lots of very fine lenses to select from, and you can usually find everything you want lightly-used to get an upper-level outfit at an affordable price.  

Nikon has "subject tracking", which will assist you in getting moving subjects, and with a fast prime lens, you can capture the children in action even in fairly low light.  Then learn flash and you'll see a significant improvement in your results.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 26, 2020)

Ah, I think you would have liked the Sony A77mII that I told you about back in Dec 2017 ... though I think you wanted to go away from DSLR back then.


----------



## robinhood_1984 (Apr 27, 2020)

Designer said:


> I recommend a Nikon DSLR. (at the enthusiast level) Also, lots of very fine lenses to select from, and you can usually find everything you want lightly-used to get an upper-level outfit at an affordable price.



Would that be the likes of say the D7200/7500 and D500 etc?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 27, 2020)

Used Nikon D800, used Nikon 70-200 f/4 VR-G would be my recommendation for a camera that gives you at least 20 years growth potential. I began with DX-sized sensors in 2001, and in 2006 got my first full- frame, a Canon 5D. The larger image sensor really leverages the lenses that have been made for the past 60 years. It does not matter if you have a Canon, or a Sony, or a Nikon, the full frame size sensor makes 99% of the lenses that have been designed since 1960 what they were originally designed to be.

My second suggestion would be the Nikon Z6, third the Sony A7III.


----------



## robinhood_1984 (Apr 27, 2020)

dxqcanada said:


> Ah, I think you would have liked the Sony A77mII that I told you about back in Dec 2017 ... though I think you wanted to go away from DSLR back then.



Back then I was coming off of an A100 and I suppose I just wanted something different. The A6000 just presented itself at the right time and at a very good discounted price.
It's been a very good camera in fairness and I'm sure it'd be improved considerably again with lens upgrades. I just don't enjoy the ergonomics of the thing and it's non tactile nature.

Does Sony still make any of the DSLR bodies or have they all since been discontinued? I must admit that I haven't seen mention of them for a long time.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 27, 2020)

Yeah, I know what you are saying about feel as I also have a NEX-6 and only got it as a pocket camera ... I would only use that for quick "snap" shots.

Sony does have a lot of great lenses ... though many are in the high end $$$

Sony still does have some SLT cameras (a77mII, a68, and a99mII) nothing "new" as they really are moving to mirrorless E/EF mount.


----------



## Designer (Apr 27, 2020)

robinhood_1984 said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > I recommend a Nikon DSLR. (at the enthusiast level) Also, lots of very fine lenses to select from, and you can usually find everything you want lightly-used to get an upper-level outfit at an affordable price.
> ...


Yes, for starters, and the D7100.  The D7500 is not one that I would recommend, and I don't think the D500 has gone down in price yet because it's just too good.  Don't overlook some of the older "full size" professional level models, such as the D800, as Derrel has said.


----------



## robinhood_1984 (May 5, 2020)

Sorry for the delayed response.

Where are some good places to buy used, either in Canada or the US? I've been looking on MPB and while they have a huge amount of stock, when you work it in to Canadian dollars its practically brand new prices for all current or recent models such as the D500 or the Fuji Mirrorless cameras etc.


----------



## Derrel (May 5, 2020)

Shame about the Canadian dollar/ US dollar exchange rate. Does Vistek still have a decent used department? I live in the USA, so I don't know too much about Canadian used equipment dealers.


----------



## Soocom1 (May 6, 2020)

Go with what fits you. 

A bazillion years ago y father was looking at a new SLR camera (this was in 1968) and he went to a local camera store and shot rolls of film through Nikons, Canons, Contaxt, Yashicas, Minoltas, etc.  He wound up settling on a Minolta because it "FIT" him. And it had the best glass he liked at the time. 

This hold true with cameras, clothing, cars, homes, and everything else. 

Go LOOK at and PICK UP and SHOOT all kinds of cameras.   Aesthetics aside, it really is what works best for you. and you alone.


----------



## cgw (May 7, 2020)

robinhood_1984 said:


> Sorry for the delayed response.
> 
> Where are some good places to buy used, either in Canada or the US? I've been looking on MPB and while they have a huge amount of stock, when you work it in to Canadian dollars its practically brand new prices for all current or recent models such as the D500 or the Fuji Mirrorless cameras etc.


 Our problem now is the impossibility of in-store shopping. Henry's once had a large used inventory--if not always great pricing--but is now teetering on insolvency and reducing online access to used gear.Vistek rarely takes trade-ins, so used stock is often scant. I wouldn't rule out "open box/demo" equipment at Canadian photo retailers(not BestBuy), especially if it carries a full manufacturer's warranty as it usually does. Honestly, I'd wait to see if the major companies offer spring/summer incentive discounts, especially if/when in-store shopping returns. Lots of current inventory and recent roll-outs,along with store returns, collecting dust in Canadian warehouses.


----------



## robinhood_1984 (May 10, 2020)

cgw said:


> Our problem now is the impossibility of in-store shopping. Henry's once had a large used inventory--if not always great pricing--but is now teetering on insolvency and reducing online access to used gear.Vistek rarely takes trade-ins, so used stock is often scant. I wouldn't rule out "open box/demo" equipment at Canadian photo retailers(not BestBuy), especially if it carries a full manufacturer's warranty as it usually does. Honestly, I'd wait to see if the major companies offer spring/summer incentive discounts, especially if/when in-store shopping returns. Lots of current inventory and recent roll-outs,along with store returns, collecting dust in Canadian warehouses.



I had been wondering about the Henry's used inventory. When I looked a couple of months back, before Covid, there was loads of stuff on there. Then when I looked again once their stores had closed to in person shopping, I noticed it had all gone like you say. I had assumed it was just Covid related but if they're teetering on insolvency, that's not good at all.

I've been looking more on MPB and I suppose that a lot of the stuff there is still quite well priced, even when converted to CAD, especially as they don't charge sales tax if you're not in New York state and living right near the border as I do, I can just have it mailed there and pick it up in my truck on my way through so there is the possibility of quite substantial savings. 

I had been basing my "new prices" quite largely off of Amazon but it seems that a lot of the stuff on there is "grey market" and not Fuji or Nikon etc authorized dealers and not subject to warranty as a result, so if that's the case, the benefit of "new" in those cases isn't of that much benefit compared to a good used item and the increased cost of buying new from an authorized dealer, often a few hundred dollars more for a body, suddenly makes a used body from MPB or similar, look quite good.

Ultimately, I'm in no real rush and can wait things out to get the best deal possible and for stores to reopen so I can get my hands on a few bodies to see how they feel in the flesh. Plus, I do have my eye on the Fuji XT3 and I'm hoping that it'll come down in price soon as the XT4 enters circulation.


----------



## robinhood_1984 (May 10, 2020)

Soocom1 said:


> Go with what fits you.
> 
> A bazillion years ago y father was looking at a new SLR camera (this was in 1968) and he went to a local camera store and shot rolls of film through Nikons, Canons, Contaxt, Yashicas, Minoltas, etc.  He wound up settling on a Minolta because it "FIT" him. And it had the best glass he liked at the time.
> 
> ...



That's certainly something I'll be looking to do once things reopen again. 

There is very little in the way of camera stores in this part of Canada, especially with physical stock of the cameras I'd like to try but I'm a truck driver and get all over the place so it should hopefully be possible somewhere.


----------



## robinhood_1984 (May 10, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Shame about the Canadian dollar/ US dollar exchange rate. Does Vistek still have a decent used department? I live in the USA, so I don't know too much about Canadian used equipment dealers.



On second thoughts, MPB and the like might not be so bad. If they indeed don't charge sales tax on out of New York residents, that in itself is quite a saving, especially compared to how much tax is on Canadian purchases and I live just over 10 miles from the border and cross over weekly as a truck driver so it'd be very easy to have stuff mailed up to near the border and collect on my way through.

I'm now trying to decide between a used Nikon body and a Fuji, probably an XT3. Coming from a mirrorless already, I think I'd be very comfortable with the Fuji as I really do love and appreciate EVF's and live exposure on screen etc, though I'm familiar enough now with the correct settings for what I usually shoot that a DSLR wouldn't worry me too much with the need for chimping and missing shots.

I do love the look and ergonomics of the Nikon bodies though and the used market for good glass seems enormous and more affordable than Fuji in some cases. It'd just hard deciding or narrowing things down when there's so much to choose from.

I think that if I stay with APS-C then I'd probably go with the XT3 over the D500, as nice as the D500 seems. If I chose a FF nikon body, then I've of course been looking at used D800 and 810's. How do you think the D750 would stack up in comparison or even a D610? Whilst one of my main shooting topics is moving trucks, they're only going at 65mph at most and I generally only take one or two decent shots of each one so an ultra fast frame rate (D500 etc) isn't so important, as a decent autofocus for that important one or two photos that I do take.


----------



## Derrel (May 10, 2020)

The 24mp FX cameras (D610, D750) have  very  good image quality; the 36mp of the D800 and D810 is better...much more crop-ability.


----------



## Derrel (May 10, 2020)

The only truck photo on my phone...24 MP Nikon from the 2009 D3x.


----------



## Derrel (May 10, 2020)

This is frame 383...f/8 @ 62mm at ISO 200..WITH a used, consumer- level, plastic- mount, 10- ounce zoom...look at the crop- ability! This is from the $35 28-80 AF-D kit zoom from the 1990's.. the 36 mp file from the D800 offers a Lot more detail  than a 24mp FX image.


----------



## beagle100 (May 28, 2020)

robinhood_1984 said:


> I've had a Sony A6000 for a little over two years now and I'd like to step things up a bit more and move away from just the 16-50mm and 55-210mm kit lenses.
> 
> I suppose the easiest and potentially cheapest option would be to invest in new E mount lenses for my current body, but I have to admit, that I find the A6000 body and as a result, all 6000 series bodies absolutely uninspiring and ergonomically frustrating so I've been tempted to start again with another body altogether, especially as I'm not invested into the E mount system in any meaningful way.
> 
> ...



no, you're not being 'silly'     -  go for *mirrorless
www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## greybeard (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm a Nikon shooter but I have a Sony a6000 as my travel rig.  I'm like you, I just hate the unintuitive  ergonomics.  I'm considering selling my A6000 rig and going with a Nikon Z50 setup for travel.  Why?  Nikon just has the ergonomics figured out.  The controls are right where they belong.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 21, 2020)

Derrel said:


> View attachment 191268
> 
> View attachment 191269
> 
> ...


This isn't fair Derrel,  The $35 28-80 plastic wonder is every bit as sharp and contrasty as their top of the line 24-70 f/2.8.  Wonder who the engineer was that designed this lens?


----------

